# Engine Cleaning



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey every1 i just wanted to know what everyone uses to clean their engine compartment. Do you just use a rag and wipe everything down or do you use some special chemicals?....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well what i usually do is use engine degreaser with a high pressure hose. There are some car washes that have that. Make sure to put bags over your distributor and intake. It leaves it really clean and all for only $1.50 in quarters. 

You can also have it professionally done which is probably way better but can cost you.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh cover electrical parts because my dumbass degreased it and washed with water and tons of codes came up on my ecu because i was ignorant at that time. Plzz be careful but fortunately i only had to change my 02 sensor


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah theres also some stuff U can get from your local parts store....DAmn I cant remember the exact brand I used last time.

But all you have to do is cover the electrical parts like was said above and then its like a spray that you can just go crazy with all over the engine bay......then U spray down with water and the difference is really NICE but Ive noticed it doesnt usually last that long

I think theres something else I should be doing to really get a long lasting shine...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

My father sprays his engine bay with WD-40 after he washes his engine...it does leave a little shine, but I was concerned about it attracting more dust. Last time I did mine, I used simple green and a hose...worked like a charm.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Check the SE-R.net for the Shell Black Detailing Article.
He just about done it all!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Simple Green and some rags work for me...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Simple Green and some rags work for me...  *


yeah thats what i do but it takes a long time and i cant reach everyting, thats why im looking for another way


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

usually i wipe it down with a moist cloth. work good for me!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

cover intake and altenator, spray with engine degeaser, let sit, and then rinse with pressure washer (i have one at my job so im lucky), start car and let run for a little while till it dries off.....and dont hit the battery.............


----------

